# Poudriere (Local > Internet repo)



## Factor (May 2, 2022)

Wanting to try poudriere.  I have read a bunch of howto's.  I get the basic concept.  I have some general questions.  Maybe its out there but I couldn't find it.
I am sure there are several ways to do this.

I want the repo to be reachable from the internet.  I don't want to compile on the server that is on the internet. Can I run poudriere on a local machine (at home) then sftp the finished Repo/packages to the Internet server? 

I also I assume I could open a port on my home fw however not really wanting to do that.  So in general.

Server A at home install, maintain and build pkgs.
Server B at www Just the repo part for all other server to connect to.

Is this even doable?


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2022)

Factor said:


> Can I run poudriere on a local machine (at home) then sftp the finished Repo/packages to the Internet server?


Yes. There are a couple of hooks you can use to automate this. But it's really nothing more than just copying a directory from one host to another.


----------



## Factor (May 3, 2022)

SirDice said:


> But it's really nothing more than just copying a directory from one host to another.


Awesome.

So do I need poudriere installed on Server B for this process.  OR do I just copy the Directory in question to any web server location?


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2022)

Factor said:


> So do I need poudriere installed on Server B for this process


If you just want to host the packages, no. Just copy the package directory (by default something like /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/<jailname>-<porttree>/) to Server B and share it with Apache, nginx or some other web server.

I do recommend enabling the web interface of poudriere, it's a nice interface to keep track of the build status, read the build logs, look at failures, etc. But you can keep that local.


----------



## astyle (May 3, 2022)

Repo reachable from Internet is one thing. Any kind of decent security for the repo - that's a totally different beast. Setting something up that follows even a few Best Practices - I'd say that needs to be done BEFORE OP does any publishing of the packages he compiles.


----------

